# Weber Charcoal Kettle Rotisserie



## SteerCrazy (May 26, 2006)

I bought a weber charcoal rotisserie for my one touch gold last year and have only done about 3 chickens and a pork roast......does anyone have one of these that they use on a regular basis and have any other ideas for it?? I'm thinkin of firin up the OTG and puttin some chickens on with a rub or somethin.....any thoughts??


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Will that fit on the WSM?


----------



## Bruce B (May 26, 2006)

Pork loin is terrific on the rotisserie. Boneless Rib Roast would be a good candidate. Some gal named Susan, who use to frequent here, has done ribs on her rotisserie.


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Pork loin is terrific on the rotisserie. Boneless Rib Roast would be a good candidate. Some gal named Susan, who use to frequent here, has done ribs on her rotisserie.


I just watched a BBQ U were he did ribs on the rotisserie.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Will that fit on the WSM?



No, it's for my one touch gold. The spit has a motor on the end that is electric with a weight on the end of the rod that allows the meat to rotate without lag....it's really a great accessory

I tried to upload a photo but I kept getting an error message. Here is the link, scroll down. it's 4th from the bottom.

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/grill/acce ... rgear.aspx


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Pork loin is terrific on the rotisserie. Boneless Rib Roast would be a good candidate.



I've done 1 Pork Loin and it was good....Boneless Rib Roast sounds good, and ideas for prepping, final cook temp??


----------



## Bruce B (May 26, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3ldrijdi]Pork loin is terrific on the rotisserie. Boneless Rib Roast would be a good candidate.



I've done 1 Pork Loin and it was good....Boneless Rib Roast sounds good, and ideas for prepping, final cook temp??[/quote:3ldrijdi]

After last night's brisket fiasco you're taking a chance asking me, but on the standing beef rib roast, for medium rare I wouldn't go any higher than 130. Times, would depend on the intensity of your fire, but assuming it's in the 325-350 range, maybe a couple hours, no more I wouldn't think. On mine I usually give a light coating of Worsty Sauce then hit with Montreal Steak Seasoning or Tones Steak Seasoning.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

I love chicken on the rotis. I rub with a rub of mine then put a stick of butter, 1/2 a lemon and 1/2 a lime in the cavity and let her rip!


----------



## Bruce B (May 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I love chicken on the rotis. I rub with a rub of mine then put a stick of butter, 1/2 a lemon and 1/2 a lime in the cavity and let her rip!



Love any recipe that begins with "...a stick of butter." or "...open a beer"


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions...the leg of lamb sounds good too. I might have to try a few different things.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":223d4xax][quote="Bruce B":223d4xax]Pork loin is terrific on the rotisserie. Boneless Rib Roast would be a good candidate.



I've done 1 Pork Loin and it was good....Boneless Rib Roast sounds good, and ideas for prepping, final cook temp??[/quote:223d4xax]

*After last night's brisket fiasco you're taking a chance asking me*, but on the standing beef rib roast, for medium rare I wouldn't go any higher than 130. Times, would depend on the intensity of your fire, but assuming it's in the 325-350 range, maybe a couple hours, no more I wouldn't think. On mine I usually give a light coating of Worsty Sauce then hit with Montreal Steak Seasoning or Tones Steak Seasoning.[/quote:223d4xax]
Awww come on ~ One bad cook in what? 100?? Hmmmm.. Maybe that's all we've heard about...  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":54gg8oie][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":54gg8oie][quote="Bruce B":54gg8oie]Pork loin is terrific on the rotisserie. Boneless Rib Roast would be a good candidate.



I've done 1 Pork Loin and it was good....Boneless Rib Roast sounds good, and ideas for prepping, final cook temp??[/quote:54gg8oie]

*After last night's brisket fiasco you're taking a chance asking me*, but on the standing beef rib roast, for medium rare I wouldn't go any higher than 130. Times, would depend on the intensity of your fire, but assuming it's in the 325-350 range, maybe a couple hours, no more I wouldn't think. On mine I usually give a light coating of Worsty Sauce then hit with Montreal Steak Seasoning or Tones Steak Seasoning.[/quote:54gg8oie]
Awww come on ~ One bad cook in what? 100?? Hmmmm.. Maybe that's all we've heard about...  8-[[/quote:54gg8oie]

Leave the man alone! He makes the best smoked salmon! Or at least has the recepe for it!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 29, 2006)

Hot Dogs!  Nothing better than a slow cooked Dog cooked over a direct fire, cooking slowly in it's own juices getting hotter and hotter until it's about to burst!  Man talk about food porn! :grin:


----------

